#  > Servidores >  > Sistemas Operacionais >  >  RouterOS em Servidor Dell

## Vinicius_PG

Olá a todos.


Estou procurando respostas que até agora não consegui em lugar algum, nem em sites gringos.
Estou tentando instalar RouterOS 6.38.3 em um PowerEdge R710.

Estou usando 2 discos SAS de 146Gb 15k RPM em RAID 0 + 16Gb RAM + 2 Xeon 2.6. O boot pelo CD funciona de boa, mas não detecta o disco. O RAID está montado direitinho, inclusive instalei o Windows 7 só pra confirmar.

Alguma luz de alguém que já tenho conseguido essa proeza?????

*Antes de alguém se prontificar a responder, COM TODO RESPEITO, informo que não quero virtualizar o sistema, a intenção é instalar DIRETAMENTE no server, "NA CARNE".*

----------


## rubem

Seria questão de driver do disco, e... sistemas diferentes tem drivers diferentes, o fato de rodar com Windows ou alguma distro maior não diz quase nada. 

Segundo isso, o Megaraid de Dell é suportado:
https://wiki.mikrotik.com/wiki/Suppo...8SAS.2FSCSI.29

Teria que confirmar no setup SAS, na aba Ctrl Magmt, se o dispositivo é PERC 600 ou 700, ou se é Megaraid, pelo visto RouterOS só suporta Megaraid, o resto não é garantido.

(Afinal RouterOS não tira vantagem nem de toda essa Ram, nem de disco de alta velocidade, ele joga tudo pra RAM de modo que até com um SSD baratinho via SATA tudo roda lindo, faz sentido ele não ter drivers SAS modernos já que ele ainda é x86 e não aproveita esses recursos. Seria como cobrar esse suporte do Windows XP ou Server 2k3)

Se na bios não tem muito o que mexer, o jeito é no setup da controladora SAS mudar o tipo de raid, que eu tenha certeza 0 e 1 roda, os demais não sei.

----------


## dalexandre

Te aconselho a Instalar no Virtualizado, porque geralmente os servidores com RAID costumam a pedir Driver do controller e instalar no Mikrotik não sei se o fabricante disponibiliza drive para o mesmo. Obs.: Te recomendaria usar RAID 1 é mais seguro a nível de redundância ao invés de RAID 0 que apenas soma todos os discos caso um falhe perdes toda informação.

----------


## Guerot

dr

Sugiro a vc :

1 - instalar um hypervisor

2 - depois vc instala o RouterOS q vai de boa.

----------


## alextaws

> Olá a todos.
> 
> 
> Estou procurando respostas que até agora não consegui em lugar algum, nem em sites gringos.
> Estou tentando instalar RouterOS 6.38.3 em um PowerEdge R710.
> 
> Estou usando 2 discos SAS de 146Gb 15k RPM em RAID 0 + 16Gb RAM + 2 Xeon 2.6. O boot pelo CD funciona de boa, mas não detecta o disco. O RAID está montado direitinho, inclusive instalei o Windows 7 só pra confirmar.
> 
> Alguma luz de alguém que já tenho conseguido essa proeza?????
> ...


 
Isso é moleza amigo, O hardware de alguns, se não todos os servidores Dell, não deixa você instalar o mikrotik como sistema principal, deixando você com alternativa de instalar o hypervisor, e o mikrotik virtualizado, Você vai resolver esse problema da seguinte forma, Pegue o *HD* do seu servidor Dell, monte e instale ele em um computador comum, de preferência um antigo, ai você instala o seu sistema mikrotik, depois retire esse HD e recoloque no servidor Dell, é chamado por alguns de *"gambiarra, mais eu prefiro chamar de "SOLUÇÃO TÉCNICA""*, muitos vão rir, mais é a única solução que eu conheço que vai funcionar, já que deseja tanto instalar o sistema como principal.

----------


## wld.net1

Além de não reconhecer toda a RAM disponível em seu server por se tratar de x86, também vem a questão de energia eu fortemente te recomendo comprar um Router, ou sugiro virtualizar como o Tutu sugeriu essa é a melhor solução pois vc vai rodar outros serviços!!!Também vem o fator de se esse dell tens suporte as placas dai veja na wike.

----------


## alextaws

Esqueci de citar esse detalhe do amigo "wld.net1, ele não vai reconhecer toda a RAM do servidor, somente até 2GB de RAM

----------


## franciskv

É o tipo de disco até na virtualização temos que selecionar IDE acredito que a melhor solução é virtualizar como já foi bem comentado e definir o tipo de disco como ide

Enviado via Moto G (4) usando UnderLinux App

----------


## danilodrs

Ola amigo, é exatamente isso que o Alextaws disse, por causa da controladora vc nao consegue instalar, mesmo instalando em um pc e depois colocar nao vai dar certo, pode instalar em um pendriver tb, mais apenas 2GB vai ser reconhecido.
Fiz um teste aki e tive problema não consigo colocar mais de 150 clientes nele isso em X86.
Virtualizado já vi funcionando legal.
Outro ponto é sair do MK e subir um linux para realização de PPPoE, accell ppp comecei a instalar em um Dell 410 e vou começar a fazer os teste, tem um vídeo muito bom mostrando como montar o servidor.
Tem muita gente falando bem sobre ele.

----------


## rimaraujo

O mikrotik não reconhece o HD por esse motivo da esse erro

----------


## andrecarlim

Acho que o mais correto é dizer que por causa desse merda de routeros desatualizado e alienado da realidade global não se pode instalar num Dell. O Dell é perfeito, o BugOS é que é incompleto. Sem querer o povo daqui deixxa sub-entendido que o problema é o Dell... Por favor se tem um provedor e tem um dell, use algo melhor que routeros...

----------


## rimaraujo

> Acho que o mais correto é dizer que por causa desse merda de routeros desatualizado e alienado da realidade global não se pode instalar num Dell. O Dell é perfeito, o BugOS é que é incompleto. Sem querer o povo daqui deixxa sub-entendido que o problema é o Dell... Por favor se tem um provedor e tem um dell, use algo melhor que routeros...


Não fale asneira meu caro.
Um roteador com as mesmas funções do router - os se existe vai custar mais que seus dois rins.

O único problema do routeros é não saber dividir os processamentos por igual em seus processadores, e por ser em linux e não ser em BSB.
Quando isso ocorrer não existirá router que chegará perto do routeros.

Quanto ao Dell não tem nada a ver com o que foi argumentado. 
O problema é drivers, não tem os drivers do HD por esse motivo não se instala.
E outra existe servidores iguais ou melhores que Dell.
Dependedo de sua aplicação a Dell vira uma lástima.

----------


## andrecarlim

> Não fale asneira meu caro.
> Um roteador com as mesmas funções do router - os se existe vai custar mais que seus dois rins.
> 
> O único problema do routeros é não saber dividir os processamentos por igual em seus processadores, e por ser em linux e não ser em BSB.
> Quando isso ocorrer não existirá router que chegará perto do routeros.
> 
> Quanto ao Dell não tem nada a ver com o que foi argumentado. 
> O problema é drivers, não tem os drivers do HD por esse motivo não se instala.
> E outra existe servidores iguais ou melhores que Dell.
> Dependedo de sua aplicação a Dell vira uma lástima.


Claro! Se colocar minha avó pilotar uma masserati também será uma lástima!

Muito cuidado ao julgar o Linux olhando pelo ponto de vista​ do BugOS! Eu uso Linux a anos e essa "asneira" que o dr. falou é só no BugOS mesmo cara.

Acho que me fiz entender...

----------


## andrecarlim

> A estabilidade que um Juniper me dá vale mais que dois rins!


+1

----------


## marcelorodrigues

FreeBSD é superior em roteamento do que o Linux isto já foi provado.

----------


## rimaraujo

Eu nem comento mais.
Discutir roteamento e o cara vem e fala que linux é melhor.. melhor ver isso do que ser cego. Kkkkk deixa ele achar isso.



> FreeBSD é superior em roteamento do que o Linux isto já foi provado.

----------


## andrecarlim

> O único problema do routeros é não saber dividir os processamentos por igual em seus processadores"


Essa daqui merece aplausos, até porque o processador nem se usa mesmo, é pouco importante né? Passa quase despercebido esse "probleminha" né?





> e por ser em linux e não ser em BSB.


Bom aqui entramos em dois problemas... Você defende o RouterOS e acha ele bárbaro. Mas será que se ele é tão bom assim e o time dá Mikrotik é tão bom, porque já não pensaram nisso e já fizeram em BSD?

O segundo ponto é partimos da premissa que se o pessoal que desenvolve o Mikrotik é tão bárbaro com redes, como me parece que você "acha", eles perceberam que o BSD não seria adequado para os planos de negócios deles e partiram para o Linux...

De qualquer modo, entendeu né?





> Quando isso ocorrer não existirá router que chegará perto do routeros.


Concordo! Até porque o que chegar muito "perto" vai travar também... Haha! Mas de qualquer modo continua pedindo pro papai Noel te trazer um BugOS baseado no BSD que não se "compare" a nenhum outro, aí quando entender um pouco de rede volta aqui pra gente conversar um pouco...

----------


## andrecarlim

> Eu nem comento mais.
> Discutir roteamento e o cara vem e fala que linux é melhor.. melhor ver isso do que ser cego. Kkkkk deixa ele achar isso.


Mostra ai onde eu disse que Linux é melhor que BSD pra roteamento, se é que sabes o que é isso...

----------


## andrecarlim

> FreeBSD é superior em roteamento do que o Linux isto já foi provado.


Apesar de eu gostar de Linux e usar muito ele, gostaria de saber como se prova que um é melhor que outro meu irmão? Veja bem, não estou dizendo que x ou y é pior, só estou curioso para saber quem julgou um melhor que outro?

----------


## marcelorodrigues

Mikrotik roda em Linux porque Linux tem suporte para vários processadores Risc como o MIPS assim é possível. O FreeBSD já não tem muito suporte a várias arquiteturas.

----------


## marcelorodrigues

No entanto até a Juniper networks usa base BSD, Linux se sai bem para dispositivos embarcados, até o servidor do wats app roda emcima do FreeBSD.

----------


## andrecarlim

> Mikrotik roda em Linux porque Linux tem suporte para vários processadores Risc como o MIPS assim é possível. O FreeBSD já não tem muito suporte a várias arquiteturas.


Opa, vamos parar aqui, estamos falando do software ou do hardware? Até onde sei estamos falando de RouterOS, podem parar, todo mundo aqui defende o BSD!

Como dizer que um é melhor que o outro então?

Acho que ficou claro né?

----------


## marcelorodrigues

> Apesar de eu gostar de Linux e usar muito ele, gostaria de saber como se prova que um é melhor que outro meu irmão? Veja bem, não estou dizendo que x ou y é pior, só estou curioso para saber quem julgou um melhor que outro?


Tem vários casos que depois que empresas substituiram de Linux para BSD desempenho e cpuirq melhorou.

----------


## andrecarlim

> Tem vários casos que depois que empresas substituiram de Linux para BSD desempenho e cpuirq melhorou.


Claro, minha avó diz que alfafa com leite cura bronquite, porém cientificamente ainda tenho dúvidas... Gente vamos falar de vida real, o que cada um já fez? Eu já fiz muito Linux funcionar bem onde parecia que não ia, vou usar a frase de um conhecido: a diferença entre o veneno e o remédio é a dosagem!

Cada um fala do que já fez e nada de usar o testemunho do outro, OK?
@*ab5x2* Arthur ajuda aew mano!

----------


## andrecarlim

> Acho melhor encerrar essa discussão por aqui, não tô vendo nenhum fundamento nela.


+1

Por mim está encerrado já!

----------


## TsouzaR

Só uma ressalva: para quem desenvolve para esses sistemas, BSD é melhor, hehehe. O *epoll* no Linux é brincadeira comparado (performance e recursos) ao *kqueue* do BSD, por exemplo. Dado a grande importância desses componentes em toda aplicação _multithreaded_ e até alguns casos _singlethreaded_, consequentemente há mais chances de se ter melhores resultados em BSD (embora possa ocorrer o inverso, se o cara não sabe desenvolver direito - aí não tem recurso melhor que resolva). Ref.: http://people.eecs.berkeley.edu/~san...vs-kqueue.html

Há também alguns outros recursos que ou só existem em BSD, ou foram implementados primeiro e já estão lá, estáveis há várias versões, enquanto no Linux só se encontra em kernel recente. Também deve ocorrer o contrário, mas nunca encontrei isso em minhas pesquisas.

Mas é apenas nessa questão que vejo alguma diferença. Vi dizer que o kernel do BSD tem um código mais limpo e estruturado, mas nunca comprovei isso, nem sei se teria diferenças práticas no resultado final ou apenas fica mais fácil para quem contribui programando lá.

----------


## rubem

Agora voltando a questão de porque a MK mantém o RouterOS x86.

É bom lembrar que ela tinha antigamente plataformar MIPS e PowerPC (Além de suportar hardware IBM-PC). Mas hoje aumentou, hoje é MIPS, PowerPC, Tilera e ARM. São 4 plataformas completamente diferentes entre si.

Portar kernel e diversos módulos em tantas plataformas diferentes é trabalho enorme, vai ter BSD pra alguma coisa, mas certamente muito módulo do kernel vai falta, vai exigir portar quase todo software manualmente, ainda que consiga suporte pra tudo em MIPS, vai faltar pra Tilera, e pra ARM mais novo talvez falte até fabricante de chipset liberando/desenvolvendo biblioteca/driver.

Então o que tem versão aberta pra toda plataforma é linux. 

Eu me surpreendo ao ver os mesmos suportes em ARM, PowerPC e MIPS as vezes, acho que a MK é única nessa diversidade de plataformas que roda. 

Desenvolver um RouterOS x86_64 provavelmente custaria muito mais que a venda legal de licenças ia gerar, especialmente lá pelas vizinhanças da Letônia (O mundo warez russo é puro software de nicho, não é lotado de seriado juvenil como o mundo warez brasileiro), então eles vão empurrando com a barriga o Routeros x86, não é falta de know-how em mudar.

Alias, pra dar exemplo da dificuldade de portar umas coisas, ainda não tem usermanager nos RouterOS pra ARM, simplesmente porque tem que refazer tudo do zero, não é um port simples. Isso que a MK está usando se não me engano processadores ARM da Qualcom, aquele IPQ80xx.

Ou o problema é bem esse, a Qualcomm é grande então tá pouco se lixando pra cliente pequeno tipo a MK que compra 10 mil unidades, não se preocupa em desenvolver lib pra dar jeitinho e tornar um port do Usermanager de Mips pra ARM mais simples. Alias, no suporte oficial do FreeBSD, NetBSD e OpenBSD não tem os Qualcomm IPQ (Só Snapdragon, completamente diferentes), ou seja, a MK teria que começar isso do zero, pra uma ninharia de clientes (Poucos profissionais de redes) isso não compensa. Pelo visto não compensa nem routeros x86_64 pra IBM-PC, e nem sequer um usermanager pra ARM, que dirá um port completo de tudo, o que não dá pra um port simples (Que gera um pouco de estabilidade) pelo visto eles não topam, ter que desenvolver hardware E software sai caro demais.

Enfim, estamos falando de sistema multiplataforma que precisa manter características similares em todas as plataformas. Num mundo de 5 ou 8 mil licenças RouterOS i386 o custo pra desenvolver um novo sistema 64b com port completo de tudo ia gerar valores enormes na licença, é muito trabalho pra pouco cliente.

(Mais fácil começar outro do zero, um "MKOS 64", pra não ter que ficar gastando muito com retrocompatibilidade e conexão com outras plataformas da empresa)

Cada plataforma é um mundo, acho um grande milagre ter linux e tanto software portado pra tanta plataforma diferente. Provavelmente com Raspi e cia os ports pra ARM vão aumentar, mas... ARM IPQ não tem a mesma família de chipsets de Raspi ou de mobiles de comunicação (MXQ, tablets, smartphones), alguma outra feature sempre vai ficar faltando.

----------


## ShadowRed

É sempre bom ler seus comentários @*rubem*, explica de uma forma serena e extremamente eficiente. Fórum não é lugar pra ficar querendo mostrar quem tem o "P* Maior". Não leva a nada, uma explicação técnica e correta resolve qualquer afirmação errônea.

----------


## alextaws

> É sempre bom ler seus comentários @*rubem*, explica de uma forma serena e extremamente eficiente. Fórum não é lugar pra ficar querendo mostrar quem tem o "P* Maior". Não leva a nada, uma explicação técnica e correta resolve qualquer afirmação errônea.


Sem dúvidas, tenho aprendido muito com as explicações do @*rubem*

----------


## leosmendes

Sobre a instalação, não conheço o hardware do servidor e se existe uma controladora a parte. Mas imagino 1ue existam as portas sata da controladora do chipset Intel, então coloca um ssd pequeno lá e seja feliz. Sobre a discussão de quem é melhor, me corrijam se eu estiver errado, mas ouvi dizer que a versão 7 do ROS será em bsp, e tenho acompanhado o fórum do mk, e seria por causa principalmente de multi-processamento já que alguns módulos Linux não dão suporte a isto, além de performance em bgp.

----------


## leosmendes

> Já faz uns 2 anos que vejo promessa do RouterOS v7 e até hoje nada, já saiu até o iPhone 7 Plus Red e nada de sair sequer um release beta do RouterOS v7.


Imagino que por se tratar de uma nova plataforma seria como desenvolver tudo do zero. E não ligo pela demora contanto que pelomenos tivéssemos informações do andamento. E não duvido que inicialmente o suporte seja apenas para x86 ou x64 e para hardware ccr

----------

